# *** FREE *** >>>> Download "Home Power" Magazine Archive



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

31 years - 188 copies in the archive - free download after creating an account (no sign of any jeopardy I can spot) - you decide for yourself!!!!

https://www.homepower.com/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

u: [email protected]
p: prepper4life

This email will never be checked, nor tied to any of my other accounts.
I don't care what you do with it.
Use if for spam or "pr0n" for all I care.
Only I know the password. (it's not the above)

Enjoy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> u: [email protected]
> p: prepper4life
> 
> This email will never be checked, nor tied to any of my other accounts.
> ...


Ain't it great to have a geek among us? 
Everyone makes fun of the geek until the internet apocalypse strikes.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So, I grabbed a link downloader and went through all 30+ pages pulling all the PDFs.
The filenames were all random nonsense, so I also went through the 188 files and renamed them with a 'YYYY_MM' format based on the issue release date.
I compressed them down (PDFs don't compress much under standard settings) and now have a 2.26GB zip file ready for anyone who wants it. My plan was to upload it to a file sharing site, but the only one I could find with no registration or restrictions kept throwing an error after a few hours on the upload.
Does anyone have a preferred and trusted file hosting site they can recommend for an upload this big that everyone can then grab at their leisure?
I guarantee a virus free package, but what is an internet guy's guarantee really worth...

This was all done over the course of a few nights while binge watching Daredevil on Netflix. A mind-numbing repetitive task goes a lot smoother with a distraction.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> So, I grabbed a link downloader and went through all 30+ pages pulling all the PDFs.
> The filenames were all random nonsense, so I also went through the 188 files and renamed them with a 'YYYY_MM' format based on the issue release date............


I've done the same thing. I wonder if we could get them added to the PF Prepper Library.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> So, I grabbed a link downloader and went through all 30+ pages pulling all the PDFs.
> The filenames were all random nonsense, so I also went through the 188 files and renamed them with a 'YYYY_MM' format based on the issue release date.
> I compressed them down (PDFs don't compress much under standard settings) and now have a 2.26GB zip file ready for anyone who wants it. My plan was to upload it to a file sharing site, but the only one I could find with no registration or restrictions kept throwing an error after a few hours on the upload.
> Does anyone have a preferred and trusted file hosting site they can recommend for an upload this big that everyone can then grab at their leisure?
> ...


that issue dating and how it's been arranged on the site pages is a real booger - makes jogs back & forth at random ....


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've done the same thing. I wonder if we could get them added to the PF Prepper Library.


We can do that


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

whoppo said:


> We can do that


Thanks for that!
The file has been transferred.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Thanks for that!
> The file has been transferred.


:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

with the magazine out of biz I wouldn't depend on that archive site staying up forever - lots of great download sites have bit the dust in the last decade ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks to the efforts of two members here, the entire archive has been added to the Ultimate Prepper E-library.


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Thanks to the efforts of two members here, the entire archive has been added to the Ultimate Prepper E-library.


Awesome!!

Information = Knowledge = Power

Thank you to those who made this happen.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I've subscribed to Home Power Magazine off and on for about 10 years and received the final issue a few weeks ago. It's not good for a beginner, it's generally for the more advanced solar sellers/installers with the latest and greatest in solar equipment and an occasional super dumbed down solar, wind, or hydro beginner articles. Very few articles that most preppers can make use of without a lot of additional information and factories making the parts.

Making, using, and storing your own electricity makes you your own power supplier. It takes a bit of learning, something Home Power magazine usually didn't explain well although the Code Corner segment was very useful to stay within code for safety but generally requires items like DC breakers that you can't get if the grid is down. Home Depot doesn't carry these items. 

In other words don't bother to file the magazine away in SHTF storage, Instead read and build it now instead of using the magazine as a way to give you electricity after the stores are closed.

define your loads; even if it's just to power a chest freezer and charging a few AA batteries
define the required storage (battery bank)
then design your power plant,,, solar, hydro, wind, generator.

My home is solar and propane powered. My shop has a smaller solar power system. Some of my customers use hydro and wind generators I built. It's not rocket science but there's not much in that magazine that will help you if you can't have the stuff shipped to you. Build it now or do without.

Typed on a solar powered computer, transmitted through a solar powered modem with household solar powered lights during the winter with solar powered heating while eating a pizza cooked in a propane and solar powered oven. Get the idea.... Don't bother saving Home Power magazine for later reading. Instead build your own power plant while you still have access to the materials.


----------

